# West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

West Palm Beach, Florida. 9 month old female GSD. Black & Tan. Her name is Roxy. A coworker can no longer care for this dog. I am trying to find a home for this beautiful girl. She is AKC registered with papers. I don't have much more info yet but I will be meeting her tomorrow. Any interest please let me know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*

Do you have pictures?


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*

I don't have pictures but I have seen pictures of her. She is your basic black & tan female. I am going to see her tomorrow morning to verify her personality and temperment. I will try to get pictures. This guy is moving at the end of next week and does not plan to take the dog. I don't want her to end up in jail.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*

We now have the dog. We went to go see her this morning and since she was so sweet we didn't want her to end up someplace bad.

She is extremely sweet and seems to know her basic commands. The owner said she is house trained and said she was good with their other dog and their son. 

We have three German Shepherds and our two males are dog aggressive but she doesn't seem to be dog aggressive at all.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*


----------



## SarainVT (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*

Ah, so beautiful! If you get really stuck and can't find a home or a rescue to take her, please pm me! I have 2 dogs and a foster dog right now, but I am wanting a pb shepard to do rally with (and also because GSD's are my fav breed). Transport of course to NE is the issue too :-(


----------



## tompkinsaj (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*

blondee, I have attempted to PM you. Since I am new to this site, I have no idea if it went through.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re:West Palm Beach, FL 9 month female GSD*

Hi Jim:

I am so sorry for the late reply.







I didn't check my post on here until just now. I did not get a PM from you. We did however find a home for Roxy.. it took less than a week! I can't believe it... she has a great family now I am so happy!!!


----------

